# **poll** Droid Bionic Case Or No Case



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey fellow Bionic fans just curious here really how you all roll with your Bionics. Case or no case and if you use a case let everyone know what your using. Personally I use the Otterbox Defender case. Sure it adds a little bulk but I got a 2 year old who loves to grab my phone. Anyone thinking of using the Defender and need some feedback hit me up. I am really digging the case and the protection.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

No case.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 4, 2011)

I have an otter but I never use it because it makes my phone a monster


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

No case. I can't stand having phones with cases and the added bulk.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Case holster combination

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

I got the otter defender w clip just before rooting so I wouldn't have to stress as much about phone drops (and pain it would be personally figuring out how to adb back to stock if had cracked or unfunctioning screen.) Maybe overkill but I dropped it once since getting out of car and didn't blink. This case is a beast for good and bad









I do get annoyed sometimes that the lip around display sometimes inteferes with my thumb but generally that only bothers me in profile and when I'm otherwise stressed or in hurry.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, getting back to stock can be a pain. But motorola gave us a good safety net. BP tools is a life saver. I was looking to get a otter box but i think its too bulky for me.


----------



## AdamBionic (Nov 3, 2011)

I use the otterbox commuter. It went naked for a while. Until I cracked the screen; in the first week I had it! Case is a must now. No screen protector though.


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I've had mine for about 4 months and probably ran a case with it half the time and there's not a scratch or scuff on it. Ofcourse I've never dropped it either. I'm excessively careful with mine. My case is just a pullover though nothing serious. So if i had a choice between no case or something bulky I'd say no case.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

Otterbox Defender. Half the time I'm at work outdoors so it tends to keep it fairly clean. The other half of my life is like last night when I dropped it on a concrete floor at a place where some friends were playing a concert. I'll deal with the bulk whenever I can have a bounce in my Bionic instead of a drop/ CRACK.


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

i love my case. Lol


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to have a case, I'm 6'3 and my hands are like arsenio hall's but without a case I can't grip this thing, its a very slippery phone. I have an extended battery and I got the case at the verizon store, its dope, its got the stand that pulls out of the back so I can watch aqua teen hand free mofo's.


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

terryrook said:


> I have to have a case, I'm 6'3 and my hands are like arsenio hall's but without a case I can't grip this thing, its a very slippery phone. I have an extended battery and I got the case at the verizon store, its dope, its got the stand that pulls out of the back so I can watch aqua teen hand free mofo's.


LOL, +1 - same setup for pretty much the same reasons.
Not sure what aqua teen is though. Is that something that should only be watched hands-free? LOL ;-)


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

It's a double folks...


----------



## jbarr (Nov 27, 2011)

Otterbox Defender. I thoroughly love it.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> LOL, +1 - same setup for pretty much the same reasons.
> Not sure what aqua teen is though. Is that something that should only be watched hands-free? LOL ;-)


Aqua teen is my avi, its that show with the box of french fries and the cup and meatwad of course, I'm 32 and I still watch it, its a very funny show and I recommend watching it at least once, some people hate it, most people like it but its not a show that gets alot of attention. I mostly like the hands free so I can play metroid and top gun and stuff, right now I'm watching the whole series of the wire, thats another good one.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

I use the extended battery with nothing else. The screen is pretty close to unscratchable. 
With the extended battery its pushing the limit of being to thick already. 
If I ever use my stock battery(which is very rare), then I use my otter box commuter case.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I use the vzw case/holster because I like the kickstand and use the extended battery. But refuse to use a screen protector.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

ya its weird, when I had my d2 it was a small phone, then when I had the droid x i thought it was the biggest phone in the world, I used to say the droid x should have come with a backpack to hold it. Then I got the bionic with the extended batterynand I damn near need to hook it up to my trailer and pull it with it my truck, if I get the galaxy nexus I'll need a C130 to fly it around, thats like holding the galaxy tab to my head to make a call, whens it gonna stop? how big is too big? The case for a galaxy nexus will prolly disrupt the worlds plastic supply.
I've always ran an invisible sheild but I think its more out of habit, I replaced it the other day and where it wasn't covering the screen was still perfect without a single blemish and I thought "wow, why do I need this invisible sheild?" but of course I still put it on, I guess like most others I have phone ocd.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

Jeremy case as in jcase from Droid Eris?

And back on track, I used to have the impact resistant case Verizon sells. Too bulky just have to be very cautious with the phone.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Aqua teen is my avi, its that show with the box of french fries and the cup and meatwad of course, I'm 32 and I still watch it, its a very funny show and I recommend watching it at least once, some people hate it, most people like it but its not a show that gets alot of attention. I mostly like the hands free so I can play metroid and top gun and stuff, right now I'm watching the whole series of the wire, thats another good one.


Im on season 4 of the wire. Third time watching it all the way through. Gr8 series

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## jeremycase00 (Oct 31, 2011)

sjflowerhorn said:


> Jeremy case as in jcase from Droid Eris?
> 
> And back on track, I used to have the impact resistant case Verizon sells. Too bulky just have to be very cautious with the phone.


Nah just a coincidence


----------



## ripper2860 (Oct 11, 2011)

Certainly not an Otterbox, but I wanted a little bit of protection while still allowing my Bionic to fit in the Car Dock. This did the trick ...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005IH202Q/ref=ox_ya_os_product

They also make one for the Extended battery cover.


----------



## gmpblack (Nov 11, 2011)

Body Glove and Zagg...The only way to go.


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

jeremycase00 said:


> Nah just a coincidence


Gotcha


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

i use the thinest case tpu argile without the lip in the front


----------



## MikeG7265 (Oct 22, 2011)

Casemate Barely There.....doesn't add any bulk, and I'm usually pretty careful with my devices. I also have a few of the Cruzer Lite tpu cases that I use occasionally.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Its a slick looking phone, and that's why I run it naked

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a case because I couldn't stand the creakiness of the battery cover. Any pressure applied to the right side of the phone made it sound terrible. I bought the holster combo from Verizon because of the kickstand. Coming from the thunderbolt to the bionic I missed my kickstand. Either way, the case doesn't add alot of bulk to the phone, and I found that I enjoy the way jt feels in the hand. Overall I'm glad that I got the case for the phone.


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Its a slick looking phone, and that's why I run it naked
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1 ... exactly my reasoning. and i hate the fact that cases are such a pain going in / out of my pockets.


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the OtterBox Defender Series Case and the Extended Battery.

I had to mod the case to fit the extended battery but it still turned out pretty good.

Here's an album with all the pics. https://picasaweb.go...feat=directlink


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

I have the Skinomi carbon fiber case. Pretty much just a scratch protector but loos sharp as Heck and keeps the bulk down.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

I use the otterbox commuter and love it.

great protection, easy in and outta my pocket. no complaints.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Blazin Blake said:


> I have the OtterBox Defender Series Case and the Extended Battery.
> 
> I had to mod the case to fit the extended battery but it still turned out pretty good.


Was wondering about that myself. Extended beats shlepping an extra battery around like I did with my D 1.

Isn't there a special back for extended? I was thinking only otterbox would need modified... i still may try it since yours looks fine that way..


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Was wondering about that myself. Extended beats shlepping an extra battery around like I did with my D 1.
> 
> Isn't there a special back for extended? I was thinking only otterbox would need modified... i still may try it since yours looks fine that way..


Here was the original post i found and just grew a "pair" and cut mine up. LOL. http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-accessories/171646-bionic-extended-battery-otterbox-dremel.html


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Otterbox Defender case.. event though the clip is a POS. I repalced it 4 times already!


----------



## Immolate (Aug 21, 2011)

I've never used a case on any of the phones I've owned. Then, two weeks ago, I knocked my Bionic off the table next to my laptop. It wasn't a tall table, but the phone landed on the corner and the screen just spider-webbed. I though about replacing the screen, but using the insurance was a better deal. My Otterbox Commuter arrived two days later and It's been on my phone ever since. It does fat-up the phone but not nearly as dramatically as the Defender.

I really like the case and especially how well the access flaps and power/volume covers work. The corners are rubber as well, whereas all the flat surfaces are hard plastic. It doesn't fly with me charging dock or my car mount, which is what kept me off cases in the first place, but it's a compromise I can live with.


----------



## N2Droid (Sep 14, 2011)

I use a body glove and had a screen protector on since day one. I've never liked those pouches you put your phone in but Im not digging the belt clip that came with the body glove. For now I have the clip off and inserted the flat back piece. Im looking to find a cool pouch that has the belt loops so I can feel my phone is more secure.


----------



## ChrisCryp (Nov 9, 2011)

Zagg on screen and incipio on body... looks GREAT and still offers fairly good Protection with minimal size increase


----------



## rickerbilly (Sep 27, 2011)

No case. I have ext battery!


----------

